# Nigel Anthony Porter



## Patrick Taylor (Jul 21, 2005)

Ex- Athel Line, Safmarine, Wallem Shipmanagement. Would anybody have any idea where he might be at the moment ?


----------



## S. L'Heureux (Feb 14, 2010)

Dear Patrick Taylor: I had the same question -- his whereabouts. Did a Google search and stumbled on this website. All I know is that his home was (is?) Kidderminster, which you probably already know. If you find an address, I'd be pleased to know it. Not all ship nostalgia is about the ships.

Yours truly,
S. L'Heureux


----------

